# The Philadelphia Media



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Bill Lyon is a joke*

He said Iverson being late was a distraction. He contradicted himself twice in the article then more or less blamed the loss on AI when instead the Sixers were up 11 but them losing in OT had to do with AI coming late. What a joke

http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/sports/basketball/nba/philadelphia_76ers/5882338.htm


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Sure, blame it on AI, why not?  

I hate it when they put the blame on him. He had a decent game.

AI carries this team and see what he gets? Sometimes the Philly media sucks.

Congrats to the Pistons and we'll be back next year. :yes:


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

I think we all know losing this series was not at all AI's fault. I got upset he missed the foul shots, but it all equals out and we cant depend on him to do everything.

I think from this series we learned we werent the better team, Keith Van Horn is not the 2nd scorer, we are going to need some inside presence after DC retires/leaves. Anyone know exactly how much money we have? RobyG?


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> I think we all know losing this series was not at all AI's fault. I got upset he missed the foul shots, but it all equals out and we cant depend on him to do everything.
> 
> I think from this series we learned we werent the better team, Keith Van Horn is not the 2nd scorer, we are going to need some inside presence after DC retires/leaves. Anyone know exactly how much money we have? RobyG?


I'm here!

All Philly can offer anybody this summer, regardless of what happens with DC or Thomas or Hill, is the MLE, because they have no cap room. The best inside scoring presences out there who will be available for the MLE are Juwan Howard and... Kenny Thomas and Derrick Coleman. Not exactly what you guys want to hear, I know, but I'll be surprised if both dudes aren't re-signed.

Philly will STILL be able to offer the MLE to somebody EVEN AFTER these two dudes are re-signed, though. P.J. Brown will end up somewhere for the full MLE. Keon Clark will probably get the full MLE if he opts out of his contract with the Kings (and I think he probably should). You know who I think would be REALLY INTERESTING in Philly? Scottie Pippen! He's definitely going to get less than the MLE this summer. I think he'll want to play with somebody who really REALLY wants him. He's a veteran, he wants to play with other veterans, and he wants to play for a head coach who takes care of his veterans. This allows Philly to shop Eric Snow for a center. Golden State will need a PG when Gilbert Arenas leaves, and they certainly would be pretty stoked if somebody took Erick Dampier off their hands.

This trade works:

Eric Snow and Greg Buckner FOR Erick Dampier

Bring in Scottie Pippen for about 2/3 of your MLE, bring in another guy for the remaining 1/3 of your MLE (Erick Strickland?), re-sign Thomas, Skinner, and D.C., and here you go:

Starting lineup

PG Scottie Pippen (32 mpg)
SG Allen Iverson (40 mpg)
SF Keith Van Horn (36 mpg)
PF Kenny Thomas (36 mpg)
C Erick Dampier (24 mpg)

Key reserves: Derrick Coleman (24 mpg), Aaron McKie (20 mpg), Erick Strickland (16 mpg), Brian Skinner (12 mpg)

End of the bench (no PT): Monty Williams, Samuel Dalembert, John Salmons

Stashed on the IR: Todd MacCulloch, Efthimios Rentzias

That's obviously a much better unit defensively than this past season's Sixers team. I'd like to see what Dampier would do if Larry Brown got a hold of him, he's always struck me as a potential late bloomer who would really respond to a veteran-friendly head coach and a change of scenery (don't expect a star or anything, but an interesting role player, why not?). Pippen is going to REALLY help somebody out next year, and I REALLY don't think it's going to be Portland again, plus, I think he can be had for less than you think, right around $3.0-$3.5 mil. I like D.C. coming off the bench as his career winds down. I also like Strickland's instant offense off the bench, he's like a poor man's Vinnie Johnson for those of you who remember those old Pistons championship teams, and Strickland will probably have to leave Indy because of that team's luxury tax issues, he can be had for around $1.5 mil, believe it or not.

We all know how great Allen Iverson is. We all know that neither Detroit nor New Jersey are world-beaters. We also should know that none of the "future Beasts of the East" are going to be beasts anytime soon (if ever). The East is incredibly weak right now, and it's only getting weaker. I think we will see the Pistons, Nets, and Sixers representing this conference in the NBA Finals for the next three years (this year and the following two years). Philly obviously needs to do SOMETHING this summer, though. Keep in mind that Larry Brown is obviously pro-veteran and very old school, so he's not going to be thrilled about bringing in non-veterans. Pippen seems to be somebody who Brown would REALLY appreciate, don't you think? Pippen would also be a great guy to pair with Iverson in the backcourt. And he's also obviously somebody who Iverson would respect (very important!).


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

I don't know if Philly would like to split with Eric Snow, he's an all-defensive team, down and dirty kinda guy that plays great with AI. McKie is untouchable, too, I think. Just a Philly guy that everyone here knows and loves.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow that Scottie Pippen idea was very very interesting. I have mixed emotions on the guy, I know he has heart, obvious skill, and wants to win. I know Larry Brown would want him, and most likely will pursue him. I am just not sure how he would fit in. If he has his eyes set on leaving Portland, and there is no competition, I think Mo Cheeks will be straight forward with the Sixers front office, telling them the strengths and weeknesses ( I think Mo Cheeks is a likely candidate for coach when Brown leaves). Furthermore, I can see Scottie in our uniform, I think he could help tutor KVH a bit also, helping him with understanding more of his role, that would help. I just can't get crazy over Scottie though because well, I was never crazy over him....

One thing I dont see happening is the Eric Snow trade. I dont think Larry will trade Eric. I jsut really can't see him in another uniform. I also think that if we did get Scottie, he would be used a bit like Aaron Mckie, lots of small forward and lots of point. Basically he could start at 3 (depending on Van Horns status) and shift around to play the point also. Unless Scottie has a set decision that he wants to continue playing point in his career, I dont see it likely.

Also about the Eric Snow trade, I know that I overvalue him myself, I defintely think that Brown really values him highly. Maybe Pippen could do it, but Snow is one of the only point guards in the league, who can handle a two guard on defense, and run an offense keyed on Allen Iverson ( I still can't determine which is harder). Dampier just doesn't seem like the player I would give up Snow for, and I even value Buckner high (which is probably bad) so he doesnt seem like a player I would just throw in there, I could see Greg with a legitimate role eventually next year. 

My question is would our MLE be enough for Theo Ratliff? and if we dont goa after a big man, could we possibly get Jumaine Jones? We will get insurance on Todd Mac next year? And does anybody want Monty Williams!?!?!


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> We will get insurance on Todd Mac next year?


I hope so.



> And does anybody want Monty Williams!?!?!


Yeah, but his name is Larry Brown. :sigh:


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> Wow that Scottie Pippen idea was very very interesting. I have mixed emotions on the guy, I know he has heart, obvious skill, and wants to win. I know Larry Brown would want him, and most likely will pursue him. I am just not sure how he would fit in. If he has his eyes set on leaving Portland, and there is no competition, I think Mo Cheeks will be straight forward with the Sixers front office, telling them the strengths and weeknesses ( I think Mo Cheeks is a likely candidate for coach when Brown leaves). Furthermore, I can see Scottie in our uniform, I think he could help tutor KVH a bit also, helping him with understanding more of his role, that would help. I just can't get crazy over Scottie though because well, I was never crazy over him....


Mo Cheeks is pretty adamant about Pippen being brought back. If Brown does, in fact, retire this offseason, then I think we all know that Mo Cheeks would like to have that job and that Philly would like to have him. Paul Allen is a classy guy, if Mo wants to go back to Philly, I think he'd let him do it, and I'm sure that he'd want to bring Pippen with him. As for KVH, well, I think he's as good as he's ever going to get. By the way, the Warriors would pull the trigger on this trade right here in a SECOND:

Keith Van Horn and Monty Williams (filler) FOR Erick Dampier and Danny Fortson

Why? KVH's and Dampier's contracts expire at the end of the 2005-06 season, while Fortson's does not expire until the end of the 2006-07 season. Fortson obviously does not touch the floor in Golden State. Van Horn could give the team a solid three-forward rotation, the Warriors could trade Dunleavy to the Bulls for one of Chicago's two PGs (Crawford and Williams), and the Warriors could draft a replacement C with their #11 overall pick. Good way for the Warriors to get rid of Fortson's contract.


> One thing I dont see happening is the Eric Snow trade. I dont think Larry will trade Eric. I jsut really can't see him in another uniform. I also think that if we did get Scottie, he would be used a bit like Aaron Mckie, lots of small forward and lots of point. Basically he could start at 3 (depending on Van Horns status) and shift around to play the point also. Unless Scottie has a set decision that he wants to continue playing point in his career, I dont see it likely.


Okay, you're right, Snow should probably stay, Pippen probably makes more sense in a PG/SF role, i.e., the same role he plays for Portland.


> Also about the Eric Snow trade, I know that I overvalue him myself, I defintely think that Brown really values him highly. Maybe Pippen could do it, but Snow is one of the only point guards in the league, who can handle a two guard on defense, and run an offense keyed on Allen Iverson ( I still can't determine which is harder). Dampier just doesn't seem like the player I would give up Snow for, and I even value Buckner high (which is probably bad) so he doesnt seem like a player I would just throw in there, I could see Greg with a legitimate role eventually next year.


Pippen could definitely do it, but I think Philly would be better off making that KVH trade up there instead.


> My question is would our MLE be enough for Theo Ratliff? and if we dont goa after a big man, could we possibly get Jumaine Jones? We will get insurance on Todd Mac next year? And does anybody want Monty Williams!?!?!


Ratliff is not a free agent, I believe he can opt out of his contract, but he won't, because there is NO WAY he gets that much money as a free agent this summer, so forget about getting that guy. You probably don't want to mess with him, anyway, because I cannot imagine that he will go through two seasons in a row relatively uninjured.

Jumaine Jones, hard to figure out where that guy ends up. Surely Philly fans would prefer Scottie Pippen? And who knows, Philly might be able to get Pippen AND Jones with the MLE (split two ways), but I doubt it.

Insurance pays for a chunk of MacCulloch's salary. What Philly is probably going to do is apply for an injury trade exception (same thing that New York did with McDyess this past fall). If that happens, then they will basically have two MLEs to play around with. And, unlike the MLE, Philly can actually TRADE the trade exception in lieu of $4.5-$5.0 mil worth of salary. In other words, Philly could trade this exception and $3 mil worth of salary for an $8 mil player. They can't do something like that with the MLE. Also, in this scenario, the Sixers could get Pippen AND Jones, no problem, but we're talking about a pretty big increase in payroll (which will be doubled by the luxury tax), so my guess is that even if Philly applies for and receives this trade exception, they probably won't use it.

Here is a revised 2003-04 Philly roster assuming we see a KVH-to-Golden State deal rather than a Snow-to-Golden State deal:

Starting lineup

PG Eric Snow (32 mpg)
SG Allen Iverson (40 mpg)
SF Scottie Pippen (32 mpg)
PF Kenny Thomas (36 mpg)
C Erick Dampier (24 mpg)

Key reserves: Derrick Coleman (24 mpg), Aaron McKie (20 mpg), Greg Buckner (16 mpg), Brian Skinner (12 mpg)

End of the bench (no PT): Danny Fortson, Samuel Dalembert, John Salmons

Stashed on the IR: Todd MacCulloch, Efthimios Rentzias

I gotta think that that team right there can make it to the NBA Finals if Pippen and Coleman can both stay healthy, seriously!


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

Wow Keith and Monty in the same deal, interesting. I don't want to give up on Keith to early, but I am already pretty convinced he isn't the answer, in the Detroit series, he showed no sign of playing smarter as the series progressed. And though Monty Williams can play, his knee looks pretty shot to me, I dont have much confidence in him right now, unless he had some great rehab, I am doubtful as to his health.

Dampier and Fortson would add a great deal of depth to our team. Eric is in my opinion a true center, which there are few of in the league. With a frontline of Thomas, Dampier, Coleman, Dalembert, and possibly Skinner we would be pretty deep, and that would help since all the age gives more likelyhood to injuries. Fortson was always an interesting player to me, I understand his lack of offensive game, but does it hurt that much? I recall him getting substantial rebounds in the past and does his offensive game hurt that much? I imagine in the east, with the lack of inside players, he would be more valuable to us, much like Kenny Thomas. 

I think if we could bring in Scottie and Jumaine that would be very helpful. If we keep Greg and/or Monty , Jumaines pickup is very doubtful. Fitting minutes for Buckner, McKie, Pippen, Williams all off the bench with Iveron starting is damn near impossible. I believe that Brown has intentions of playing Buckner, also if Williams can stay healthy, he has the talent to play, and obviously McKie is going to play so that leaves Jones the odd man out. I just feel that this team has a lack of athleticism and he could fill that hole. 

I do believe with that lineup we could take the east, but I believe even if we kept our lineup we could still win the east. Its unpredictable, hopefully more answers will come, along with more questions.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> I don't know if Philly would like to split with Eric Snow, he's an all-defensive team, down and dirty kinda guy that plays great with AI. McKie is untouchable, too, I think. Just a Philly guy that everyone here knows and loves.


I dont think Mckie is untouchable. I never thought he was anyway. He played horribly in the playoffs and has dissapointed me the last 2 seasons


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think Mckie is untouchable. I never thought he was anyway. He played horribly in the playoffs and has dissapointed me the last 2 seasons


I didnt really feel as if McKie played horribly. He didn't fully fufill my expectations, but I still feel as if he is a need on this team. His failure of defense wasn't his fault, the guy had height and knew exactly how to use it, I can't really blame him for not trying, because it was obvious he was attempting to push him to the opposite hand and what not. I am not sure if you are dissappointed with his defensive play, becaus eI dont htink you should be.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> Wow Keith and Monty in the same deal, interesting. I don't want to give up on Keith to early, but I am already pretty convinced he isn't the answer, in the Detroit series, he showed no sign of playing smarter as the series progressed. And though Monty Williams can play, his knee looks pretty shot to me, I dont have much confidence in him right now, unless he had some great rehab, I am doubtful as to his health.
> 
> Dampier and Fortson would add a great deal of depth to our team. Eric is in my opinion a true center, which there are few of in the league. With a frontline of Thomas, Dampier, Coleman, Dalembert, and possibly Skinner we would be pretty deep, and that would help since all the age gives more likelyhood to injuries. Fortson was always an interesting player to me, I understand his lack of offensive game, but does it hurt that much? I recall him getting substantial rebounds in the past and does his offensive game hurt that much? I imagine in the east, with the lack of inside players, he would be more valuable to us, much like Kenny Thomas.
> ...


Its almost a guarantee that Skinner is not coming back


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> 
> 
> I didnt really feel as if McKie played horribly. He didn't fully fufill my expectations, but I still feel as if he is a need on this team. His failure of defense wasn't his fault, the guy had height and knew exactly how to use it, I can't really blame him for not trying, because it was obvious he was attempting to push him to the opposite hand and what not. I am not sure if you are dissappointed with his defensive play, becaus eI dont htink you should be.


Lets be honest hotshot, Mckie stunk it up bad. He did not have 1 good game this series. Mckie has been lazy every since he sigend that contract and plenty others agree with me. He got burned every time and for him to be so "defensive minded", it made no sense for him not to be right up on Chauncey Billups when he hit that 3 in OT to put the game away because he wasnt and couldnt drive all night effectively. I have been dissapointed in McKie for 2 seasons.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Lets be honest hotshot, Mckie stunk it up bad. He did not have 1 good game this series. Mckie has been lazy every since he sigend that contract and plenty others agree with me. He got burned every time and for him to be so "defensive minded", it made no sense for him not to be right up on Chauncey Billups when he hit that 3 in OT to put the game away because he wasnt and couldnt drive all night effectively. I have been dissapointed in McKie for 2 seasons.


I can see what you're saying in the fact that he may look like hes satisfied wit his contract. I dont see him as lazy myself though. I would like to see more of an offensive production , but I feel as if he has been nagging with injuries so he hasn't had a full time to return to 100% and get in a groove. 

But I still feel as if McKie is one of our more valuable players, you just dont stumble across quality 6th men very often, he has an offensive game, and a defensive game, its just getting back to his groove that I want to see.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> But I still feel as if McKie is one of our more valuable players, you just dont stumble across quality 6th men very often, he has an offensive game, and a defensive game, its just getting back to his groove that I want to see.


I totally understand but 2 years though HOTSHOT. Thats plain ridiculous


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Bill Lyon is a joke*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> He said Iverson being late was a distraction. He contradicted himself twice in the article then more or less blamed the loss on AI when instead the Sixers were up 11 but them losing in OT had to do with AI coming late. What a joke
> 
> http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/sports/basketball/nba/philadelphia_76ers/5882338.htm


I agree - what a joke! Sometimes the "media" is so clueless. They love to attribute a win or a loss to "ONE" reason, just as they do to the economy, etc. As if this complex world with complex problems can be solved with "ONE answer". How incredibly either naive or stupid, whatever.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Local media :no: .
Every city has it's nutball journalist- in Chicago it's Jay Mariotti. My advice is to not worry- the guy is just trying to sell newspapers, and you all know first hand what Ive can do.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I dont think it would be wise to trade Eric Snow. He does so much for your guys. Hes a tough, gritty player, and plays good defense even though he is often playing opposing 2's and giving up size.

It would be a huge mistake IMO to trade him. Hes whats needed to play opposite of AI. 

DC and Thomas, like robyg said, will be resigned. They are your only post threats on offense. Phili really needs to start looking at getting younger/more talented upfront because DC only has a few years left in him. 

Dalemburt? Hows he coming along? Is Alvin Jones still with the team? The reason I ask, is because are any of those 2 potential starters to take over for DC? 

McKie I dont think will be easily traded. His contract is long, and some teams might view it as unwanted.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Local media :no: .
> Every city has it's nutball journalist- in Chicago it's Jay Mariotti. My advice is to not worry- the guy is just trying to sell newspapers, and you all know first hand what Ive can do.


Yes and dont you just love having him represent you on a national televised show (around the horn) he sure does look like an idiot sometimes, but then again so do we.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> I dont think it would be wise to trade Eric Snow. He does so much for your guys. Hes a tough, gritty player, and plays good defense even though he is often playing opposing 2's and giving up size.
> 
> It would be a huge mistake IMO to trade him. Hes whats needed to play opposite of AI.
> ...


Yes I really dont want to trade Snow at all, he runs our team, and unless the 76ers have any intention of moving Iverson back to the 1 soon, he is staying. 

Phillys youth consists of: Samuel Dalembert, John Salmons, Sam Clancy, and Ethimios Rentzias.

Dalembert looked/looks to be a good prospect *if* he stays healthy, I knew comparing him to Theo Ratliff had to have some deficiencies. 

Salmons looked good and bad this year. At times I said , he may be able to log regular minutes on this team, at other times I said , how did his stock rise to a first rounder?

Sam Clancy is a guy I like, I think he is enough of a hussler to find minutes on a Larry Brown team, and I think unless they give up on him, that he can do somethings in the future.

Ethimios Rentzias, he will never be great, but he does have a nice touch, I dont see him on the team in 5 years.

We dont have a 1st round pick this year (Boston)

We dont have a 1st round pick next year (Kenny Thomas trade)

WHERE IS OUSMANNE CISSE?! :laugh:


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> Yes and dont you just love having him represent you on a national televised show (around the horn) he sure does look like an idiot sometimes, but then again so do we.


:laugh: Oh man, watching him on that show is painful! Not only is he stupid, he is a complete a-hole to the other guests.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The Sixers just love to give away 1st round draft picks


----------

